
Radiant Zinc Fireworks Reveal Quality of Human Egg - henriquemaia
http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2016/04/radiant-zinc-fireworks-reveal-quality-of-human-egg.html
======
personjerry
Does this sort of testing affect the egg? If the egg is releasing its zinc or
reacting in some way, couldn't that negatively affect the egg?

~~~
tvmalsv
From my understanding, the zinc release is part of the natural process and
they just passively observe it.

